# Stepan Anikiyevich Degtyarev (1766 - 1813)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian composer, who wrote an opera-like 3 acts oratorio on the liberation of Moscow in 1812, which was premiered in 1818

Minin and Pozharsky or the liberation of Moscow.









Part 1




Part 2





Stepan Degtyarev - Minin and Pozharsky or the Liberation of Moscow - Ouverture















Stepan Degtyarev - Minin and Pozharsky or the Liberation of Moscow - Prelude to act III















Pozharsky's Refusal from a throne /S. Degtyarev - MININ AND POZHARSKY/






S. Degtyarev GOD GRANT HELP /Oratorio Minin and Pozharsky/






С. Дегтярев Дуэт Дмитрия и Ольги/S Degtyarev Duet of Dmitry and Olga






S. Degtyarev MININ AND POZHARSKY - GREAT AND OMNIPOTENT CREATOR






S. Degtyarev - MININ AND POZHARZKY (MEN'S TRIO)






С Дегтярев Ария княгини Ольги /S Degtyarev Aria of Princess Olga






Degtyarev - This day rejoiceth all creation






Degtyarev - Marvellous things all the nations saw


----------

